# Building a duck boat- Finished!



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I would post some pictures of my summer project-finally almost ready for the water! I got the decking put on and the countersink holes filled-


















Then, after I fiberglassed and filled the decks I made the ****pit coamings and grass rails to go on the sides of the deck-making the grass rails took forever but I think it will be worth it in the long run to have a good place to use as a tiedown as well as stuff grass and reeds under for camo. Once all the hull was together everything got a final coat of epoxy, got sanded and then painted-I rolled the base color onto the deck and topsides and sprayed the camo pattern on. Now all I need to do is move her to her permanent trailer, mount the motor, and take her for a maiden voyage!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

VERY WELL DONE!


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks good. What kind of power are you going to give her?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great! Looks like you do excellent glass work!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW..... that is top notch..... wait till you harvest some birds out of it then the satisfaction will feel even better!!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I can't wait to get her on the water but at the same time I'm a bit nervous too, don't know why. Clyde- I built her with the idea of being able to use either a longtail, short tail, or outboard-right now I'm going to run a surface drive on her, but I'm wondering how that will work with the V in the bottom. If it doesn't work out I will put my longtail on there, and I am also planning to use a 15hp outboard for fishing and stuff in deeper water.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

So how much do you estimate in time and money this cost you? Was it worth doing it yourself?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Let's get that thing in the water.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very impressive.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again guys. Bowhntr-I didn't keep exact records but I would guess about $1800 in materials and around 120 hours in time. To me that's totally worth having a fully custom duck boat, in fact I'm getting ready to build another one to test this season and hopefully sell.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats sweet, I just about to start a layout boat build, what type of wood did you use, did you fiberglass over it and paint also. and where did you buy it all. I would like to know but its all good if you dont wanna share. Thanks


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hunter, it's built out of Okoume marine plywood and fiberglassed on the outside of the hull and the deck. The plywood I had to order online, if you're interested in using some www.boatbuildercentral.com is a good place to start. It's expensive but it's also literally the best plywood that's made. I used epoxy resin from US Composites, the paint is from a company called Lock Stock and Barrell. It's seriously the best paint I've ever used. If you build a layout post some photos, let us see how it goes!


----------

